# Are you serious?



## hotweldfire (2 Sep 2012)

I mean, I love my shrimp and understand the fuss about PRL but, que? It's a choice between a nano tank of this lot and my daughter's trust fund. Daughter wins. 

http://www.benibachi.co.uk/catalog/benibachi_shrimp/


----------



## Antipofish (2 Sep 2012)

Your daughter has a trust fund ? RAID IT !!!! Lol


----------



## hotweldfire (2 Sep 2012)

No, she doesn't. She's three so it's a choice between these shrimp and her getting a trust fund.


----------



## Antipofish (2 Sep 2012)

hotweldfire said:
			
		

> No, she doesn't. She's three so it's a choice between these shrimp and her getting a trust fund.



LOL  Three ?  She wont need a trust fund for YEARS yet... plenty of time


----------



## darren636 (2 Sep 2012)

some people will buy anything!


----------



## Danny (2 Sep 2012)

blahblahblahblah me that is ridicules!!


----------



## billy boy (2 Sep 2012)

That PBL sss cost more than i paid for my wife's pug 206


----------



## owenprescott (2 Sep 2012)

Why do people bother robbing banks when they can can steal these shrimp from peoples fish tanks?


----------



## Piece-of-fish (3 Sep 2012)

He he. But they look soooooo beautiful  Admit you want it


----------



## jagz (3 Sep 2012)

some very stunning shrimp there, one can only dream of having shrimp like that


----------



## hinch (3 Sep 2012)

i think the cheap 20quid ones look the best anyway


----------



## Antipofish (3 Sep 2012)

hinch said:
			
		

> i think the cheap 20quid ones look the best anyway



Im gonna paint my Amanos white with tippex then dab a single red blob on them and sell them for £250 !!!    8)


----------



## Ian Holdich (3 Sep 2012)

shall we all club in and buy 1.


----------



## Antipofish (3 Sep 2012)

ianho said:
			
		

> shall we all club in and buy 1.



One of my tippexed ones ?


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (3 Sep 2012)

ianho said:
			
		

> shall we all club in and buy 1.



Dibs on the 'pleopods'

The back 'legs' that carry the eggs. So any eggs are mine! Ahh bugger... Suppose we would need two


----------

